# which mac brush do you use to contour your nose?



## redwhiteblue (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been getting more into this sort of thing but I cant seem to find a brush that works for me. What do you guys use for your nose?


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 28, 2009)

I would try a 226 or a 222, something with a finer end but a little bit stiff too.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 28, 2009)

i use a mac 275








sorry doesnt let me resize


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 29, 2009)

The MAC 162 is perfect for contouring the nose, but it's discounted. I have to agree with BeccaLovesMAC...go with MAC 275 brush. 

If you're open to Non-MAC brushes I'd suggest Sonia Kashuk Angled Contour brush(black handle/solid black hair) from Target, it's the closet thing to the MAC 162. 
Here's a pic:

[URL="http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:IXOhIMTgL9VqZM:http://spacenk.scene7.com/is/image/SpaceNK/200004134%3F%24detail%24"]http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:I...3F%24detail%24[/URL]


----------



## Sass (Dec 29, 2009)

I use face brushes...168 or 165.


----------



## co_quette (Dec 29, 2009)

i use the 224 with my laguna bronzer to contour my nose. it's a perfect size and blends nicely.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 29, 2009)

.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 29, 2009)

217 brush


----------



## User67 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use the #217, works perfect!


----------



## HilwA (Dec 30, 2009)

Vimi Joshi one of the leading  mac makeup artists suggested to me using 224 with MSF natural in dark. I'm NC40 and it looks amazing nothing copared to it.


----------

